# Is this something we should be worried about?



## R. Zimm (Apr 24, 2013)

New super virus. I do not like this!

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/04/24/new-bird-strain-is-one-most-lethal-flu-viruses-who-says/


----------



## Anne (Apr 24, 2013)

Not again.  Every year it seems like there's something new to look out for.


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 24, 2013)

This one is far away - for now - but it makes me wonder when (not if) we might get another "Black Death", not that I'm not praying we don't!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2013)

There's a lot of fear mongering in news reports, many things are overly dramatic when reported on the news.  Because I don't trust the organizations such as the FDA, WHO, etc., the first thing that came to mind is that it's another vaccine promotion frenzy.  I personally have not even taken a flu shot for many years now, or the other vaccinations they push. :xbone:

 I'm not really a conspiracy theorist, but you have to wonder how these diseases came about to begin with, too many 'accidents' in these labs that study or make vaccines for these influenzas.  I got a swine flu shot in the 70s, and just became slightly sick, some others didn't fare so well...from what I've heard, the vaccine wasn't even necessary...just hype. Here's more info on that bird flu...http://www.naturalnews.com/040059_H7N9_bird_flu_China.html


----------



## That Guy (Apr 24, 2013)

We all gonna die...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 24, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> There's a lot of fear mongering in news reports, many things are overly dramatic when reported on the news.  Because I don't trust the organizations such as the FDA, WHO, etc., the first thing that came to mind is that it's another vaccine promotion frenzy.  I personally have not even taken a flu shot for many years now, or the other vaccinations they push. :xbone:
> 
> I'm not really a conspiracy theorist, but you have to wonder how these diseases came about to begin with, too many 'accidents' in these labs that study or make vaccines for these influenzas.  I got a swine flu shot in the 70s, and just became slightly sick, some others didn't fare so well...from what I've heard, the vaccine wasn't even necessary...just hype. Here's more info on that bird flu...http://www.naturalnews.com/040059_H7N9_bird_flu_China.html



/\/\/\ This. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Besides ... as we used to say back in NYC, "Not fer nuthin', but ..." ... it's Fox news. 'Nuff said, _n'est_–ce _pas?_

("Fair and balanced"? More like "Far from balanced")



That Guy said:


> We all gonna die...



Eventually, yes. 

But for _now_, they can't even determine the method of transmission, so until they get just a _wee_ bit more info I'd sleep easy if I were you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> ("Fair and balanced"? More like "Far from balanced")



Yes SifuPhil, I'm so glad they remind me of that at the end of every news report on the radio.  I thought it might be fair and balanced, but it's good to be reassured. :rofl:


----------



## Anne (Apr 25, 2013)

Wellll....I do watch Fox News sometimes, as I find some things mentioned there that most other media doesn't seem to want to touch.  Nevertheless, I find them all biased in one way or another, so try to watch some of each.   If something big is happening, they all seem to want to be first wih the latest news, and I tend to take those first reports wih a grain of salt. 
So as far as reports of a 'new' strain of virus, guess it's best to wait and see what else comes of it.   I do remember the Swine flu, and we rushed to get the vaccine.....  We're not as trusting of vaccines as we were then, though.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 26, 2013)

It definitely is something to fear when it gets to our country. I plan to stay away from people as much as possible when it reaches my part of the world.

I saw a show on tv about the 1917-1919 flu epidemic. It killed close to 100 million people worldwide. This new strain seems to be similar.

I don't know if they will have a vaccine for this one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 26, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> It definitely is something to fear when it gets to our country. I plan to stay away from people as much as possible when it reaches my part of the world.
> 
> I saw a show on tv about the 1917-1919 flu epidemic. It killed close to 100 million people worldwide. This new strain seems to be similar.
> 
> I don't know if they will have a vaccine for this one.



Yeah, but things were very different back then ... people, both doctors and the public, had little idea of the means of transmission and treatment. The level of understanding has multiplied geometrically since then. Unfortunately the burgeoning transportation industry only helped to spread the virus.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 26, 2013)

Bring it on!  Time to cull the unwashed masses... 

Anyone familiar with "Earth Abides"?  A great story about a virus that wiped out most of the people in the fifties and the few remaining find each other and continue on.  I love post apocalyptic stuff.


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 26, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> /\/\/\ This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fox ---- it could be lightening/thunder and Fox local weather could be telling me to take cover -- I would go out and start up the lawn tractor.  

I know this is truth but I have seen Fox relay so much mis-information, they have no credibility with me.

I read it, absorbed it, and while I won't dismiss it, I'm not dwelling on it.  I'd be an even bigger nut case if I subscribed to "Chicken Little, The Sky Is Falling", everytime something like this hit the news.

I haven't had a flu shot since the early 70's either and I agree with Seabreeze.  Somebody unleashed something they didn't want unleashed during or after an experiment.

There's a root cause for just about everything, sometimes we learn that root cause and sometimes we don't.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, I don't trust the media - ANY of them - just as a matter of principle, but Fox News has shown themselves to be a bit TOO much, even for the world of media. 

The funny thing is that for a while I thought I'd be SO much better off with the likes of Alex Jones and his InfoWar machine, but you know what? He was just as bad, only in the opposite direction. 

My Taoist training tells me that although it's alright to visit the extremes, it's always best to seek the middle ground as your home. That's what I try to do with ANY news story. It's admittedly hard sometimes, because these guys know how to pluck the heart strings and poke the emotional centers of the brain, but with a good program of being "grounded" in place I find I more often laugh than rant at these things.


----------



## Anne (Apr 26, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, I don't trust the media - ANY of them - just as a matter of principle, but Fox News has shown themselves to be a bit TOO much, even for the world of media.
> 
> The funny thing is that for a while I thought I'd be SO much better off with the likes of Alex Jones and his InfoWar machine, but you know what? He was just as bad, only in the opposite direction.
> 
> My Taoist training tells me that although it's alright to visit the extremes, it's always best to seek the middle ground as your home. That's what I try to do with ANY news story. It's admittedly hard sometimes, because these guys know how to pluck the heart strings and poke the emotional centers of the brain, but with a good program of being "grounded" in place I find I more often laugh than rant at these things.



I agree about staying in the middle, SifuPhil....hard to do sometimes, with all the fearmongering we hear or read almost daily.  I do read Alex Jones/Jesse Ventura, but it's mostly for a chuckle these days.  There is no way one could prepare for each and every scenario they forecast....and even if you tried; then what???  

There's a place not far from us called 'Pensmore'....google it for the fun of it.  Talk about conspiracy theories about that mansion!!!   Wow.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 27, 2013)

Anne said:


> I agree about staying in the middle, SifuPhil....hard to do sometimes, with all the fearmongering we hear or read almost daily.  I do read Alex Jones/Jesse Ventura, but it's mostly for a chuckle these days.  There is no way one could prepare for each and every scenario they forecast....and even if you tried; then what???



You'll generally encounter people of two minds when it comes to survivalism: either they are obsessed with it or they totally ignore it, saying they wouldn't want to live in the post-apocalyptic world anyway. That's why I prefer being referred to as a "prepper" - I am _prepared_. It doesn't necessarily mean that I'll _survive_, but it does increase my chances and will make me less of a burden to others.



> There's a place not far from us called 'Pensmore'....google it for the fun of it.  Talk about conspiracy theories about that mansion!!!   Wow.



That is awesome! It seems their last update was back in 2011, though - do you happen to know what the current situation is?


----------



## athomson9 (Apr 27, 2013)

It suits news companies, because it gives them a highly controversial story with an effective headline that applies to everyone.

It suits pharmaceutical companies and big business because the pandemic caused will result in an outcry for a stocking of vaccinations all over the world, priced very highly.

It's in both interests to propagate a story like this - I'll believe it when i see it..


----------

